# jakie są lekkie i funkcjonalne programy

## happ

jak w temacie, co polecacie ?

jakie najlżejsze środowisko graficzne, najbardziej funkcjonalny menedżer plików, notatnik ale graficzny i bez kolorowania składni dla programistów, bo uważam, że od tego jest dobre IDE, program do pakowania plików

i zaznaczam, że nie chcę abyście polecali konsolówki

oraz inne programy których nie wymieniłem, jak podacie program, to napiszcie do czego on jest i chciałbym, żebyście podali zalety podawanych przez siebie programów

lista jest mi potrzebna do zbudowania bardzo lekkiego systemu, np dobrym menedżerem okien jest WM2 - ale nie mogę dorwać jak to się konfiguruje...

uważam, że tu na forum przydałyby się takie instrukcje jak skonfigurować jakieś środowisko graficzne od podstaw... ale zaraz wyjedziecie, że wsio jest w necie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Garrappachc

DWM, Thunar/Gentoo/pcmanfm, leafpad, FileRoller....

----------

## Crenshaw

ratpoison ;P

----------

## happ

ten ratpoison to jakiś "nieuserfriendly"  :Razz:  myszka musi być  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makalega

Fluxbox przykładów konfiguracji  w internecie masz pełno   :Wink: 

----------

## happ

fluxbox mam i używam, ale np do WM2 trudno cokolwiek znaleźć

----------

## ar_it

Do Fluxboxa przysiadałem się kilka krotnie ale koniec końców zawsze wracam do KDE.

----------

## gryf

środowiska: windowmaker albo openbox

manager plików: sorry, midnight commander. wszystkie graficzne manadżery, które wpadły mi w łapy (a było tego sporo) są do bani.

notatnik: leafpad

----------

## sebas86

Ciężko coś polecić bo wybór jest przeogromny a dobranie składników pod siebie to nie lada wyzwanie.

Środowisko graficzne Fluxbox/Openbox jest fajny ale koniecznie trzeba go uzupełnić o jakieś dodatki w postaci fbpanel, itp.

 Kiedyś korzystałem z FVWM z modyfikowanym zestawem skryptów Crystal (wymagane i zalecane dodatki znajdziesz w wymaganiach) i też dało się tego używać i wyglądało całkiem, całkiem.

  A tak od siebie, najlżejsze, zdatne do użytku OOTB środowisko graficzne, polecam XFCE lub LXDE. Na każdej maszynie, która posiada co najmniej 512MB RAM będzie to chodzić sensownie, a ilość wkładu własnego do w pełni działającego środowiska, z masą użytecznych rzeczy, jest minimalna.

Menadżer plików… do dzisiaj nadal używam głównie Midnight Commander + graficzny emulator terminala. Do prostszych zadań Pcmanfm lub Thunar.

Edytor tekstowy… sam używam Sublime Text 2, kolega sobie chwali Atom. Polecam dla ludzi oczekujących czegoś więcej niż czysty notatnik (choćby automagiczne wcięcia) a mniej od pełnego IDE i większej prostoty od graficznego VIM-a lub Emacsa.

I masz rację, opisów w sieci jest na pęczki. Opis najpopularniejszych środowisk graficznych i opisy ich instalacji znajdziesz chociażby na Wiki Gentoo lub Archa.

----------

